# oklahoma smokey Joe



## dakota don (Aug 9, 2012)

Talked to a guy in Iowa today.  He had a Oklahoma Smokey Joe offset wood smoker.  He loved it and ran a roadhouse and catering out of it.  Great chicken and he showed me his brisket for the next day.  He smokes at 125 for everything.  What I tried was great.  Got a few tips from him.  Mikes Catering in Williamsberg.  Great job.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is that actually 225° instead of 125°?


----------



## dakota don (Aug 14, 2012)

No,  I was suprised to.  He kept his thermometer below 150, thats as low as it went.


----------

